# Advice on buying a heavy bag



## captainpizza (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi

I've been into Muay Thai for the past 8 or 9 months and I'm starting to get more serious about it. I want to get a bag to practise on but I'm confused by all the options. I have heard a banana bag is the best for training in Muay Thai, and I'd love to buy one except I don't know where to find one locally. I've found several on the Internet selling for around 100$ USD which sounds reasonable to me, but the shipping prices are killer, not to mention custom duties because I live in Canada. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find one of these bags around Montreal, QC. Any help is appreciated


----------



## savior (Jul 28, 2007)

thai bags are hard to come across if you arent on the west coast. When ordering online, were you looking at unfilled bags? If you get an unfilled bag, it will be much cheaper because the package wouldnt be as heavy; you can always fill the bag up at a local store once you receive your bag


----------



## captainpizza (Jul 28, 2007)

I was looking at filled bags; I guess that seemed simpler to me at the time, but I guess its the more expensive choice when it comes to shipping. I'm going to go look for a Canadian site that sells unfilled Thai bags to avoid customs duties. Do you have any recommendations? Also, how do I fill up an unfilled Thai bag, and how difficult to do is it?


----------



## savior (Jul 28, 2007)

FIlling up an unfilled bag is super easy, you just unzip the top and stuff whatever you want in there, or you could go to a local boxing store and they'll stuff it for you.

A lot of people put rags in their heavy bag. You dont want to put something too hard, such as sand, because you will break your wrist/shin bone


----------



## thaistyle (Jul 29, 2007)

Typically, I buy the unfilled versions and then stuff them once I get it.  It will save you tons of money on shipping.  Try www.gorillagear.ca and see what they have.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 29, 2007)

Getting one unfilled and then stuffing them is a great way to go.


----------



## captainpizza (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Gorilla Gear has a 6ft Thai Bag for sale at 100$, its leather and unfilled. Shipping comes to only 20$ too, but I have some other questions. The site says the bags are damaged by mildew, which is why the bag is 41% off. It says it can be cleaned, but will it in any way damage the bag? Also, does any one have experience with this site? Is it reliable? C.O.D. seems promising, but I'd just like to hear an opinion before committing. Also, a question from a previous post, is stuffing difficult or expensive? How can it be done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ringside and Everlast have a wide selecton of bags.  Both have websites.  And both have soid repurtations.


----------



## captainpizza (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm... I think a thai bag is out of my budget. I think I'll buy a regular heavy bag that is already filled which is much cheaper from a local location. I'll also be saving on shipping and custom duties, not to mention the hassle of filling it up. One last question though: where can a heavy bag be hung from? Would a metal beam be strong enough? How would I test it to see if it is strong enough? Thanks again, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## savior (Jul 29, 2007)

a metal beam is definitely strong enough... unless its made out of something weak like aluminum lol...

to see if your bag holds, its basically trial and error


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 29, 2007)

savior said:


> a metal beam is definitely strong enough... unless its made out of something weak like aluminum lol...
> 
> to see if your bag holds, its basically trial and error


Actually, it depends on what the metal bar is suspended from, too...

If you hang a heavy bag from one of the main trusses (whatever it's made of) in your house -- you're going to discover that the vibration and shock of hitting it gets transferred to your house.  Not good...  especially if your wife collects glass figurines or Hummels or similar fragile items.


----------



## viva51 (Jul 29, 2007)

If you are going to hang a heavy bag or a Muay Thai banana bag on wooden beams you should definatly get the TITLE Rafter Heavy Bag Hanger! Here is the link:
http://store.titleboxing.com/rafheavbahang.html


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 30, 2007)

Does it have to be a thai bag?  Will a standard boxing heavy bag work for you?
If so, check the trade papers to buy a used one if possible.

AoG


----------

